# Ecig gives you viruses



## CraftyZA (27/11/14)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/e-cigarette-from-china-infected-mans-computer-with-103466334849.html
What will they think of next...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (27/11/14)

lol


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Well i am sure it infected me with the Zero-Budget Virus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------

